

Ask HN: Which projects (applications) use Rust? - wirrbel

I like rust and know that there are tons of rust libraries out there. However, when a friend recently asked me if there are any projects that use rust to build programs&#x2F;applications&#x2F;web services&#x2F;projects, I couldn&#x27;t really name more than Servo.<p>Which projects do sucessfully use Rust?
======
pdx
SAFE Network is now going to rust. These guys are porting all their code from
C to Rust and really loving the experience. They are making their libraries
stand-alone so they can easily be incorporated in other open source projects
as well.

Wiki:
[https://safenetwork.wiki/en/Libraries](https://safenetwork.wiki/en/Libraries)

Github:
[https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=user%3Amaidsafe+l...](https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=user%3Amaidsafe+language%3Arust&type=Repositories&ref=searchresults)

------
squiguy7
These may count as libraries, but they are all building blocks for bigger
projects.

Game engine: [http://www.piston.rs/](http://www.piston.rs/)

HTTP library: [http://hyper.rs/](http://hyper.rs/)

Vim like editor:
[https://github.com/mathall/rim](https://github.com/mathall/rim)

Also, the built with Rust webpage:
[http://builtwithrust.com/](http://builtwithrust.com/)

------
honest_joe
Well the language has just got stable only recently so it's only natural any
real world projects were not that eager to adopt it.

Another thing is that a compiler has to be yet optimized as the performance is
not that great compared to other "mature" solutions.

------
marcofiset
The Servo browser engine:
[https://github.com/servo/servo](https://github.com/servo/servo)

